
Show HN: Automated WordPress Management and Deployment Dashboard - amezmo1
https://www.amezmo.com
======
amezmo1
Hey guys, this is my first product. This product is different than others
because it puts the development/developer aspect of WordPress as first class.
There is Git integration, and other tools like a DNS manager.

So this is targeted towards the technical WordPress developer or person that
has their own clients and knows how to code.

I would love to hear your feedback on the story telling aspect of the landing
page, and if you have time, checking out the dashboard page by creating a new
website in the "Sites" tab.

